# Transfer to Shifa College of Medicine



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

Im new to this forum. Sorry if i made this at the wrong place.

My cousin goes to LMDC lahore and he wanted to transfer to Shifa. He wanted to know about the procedure. Is it do-able? What are the requirements? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

It is doable. Generally, students transfer after completing 1st Prof (between 2nd and 3rd year) as that it the time when everyone has completed their basic sciences courses and are about to begin their clinical courses. Transferring before or after that and there's the problem of the coursework not matching up.

Transfers are handled on a case by case basis though so your cousin should call Shifa directly.


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks Bro, 

Ill let him know, and tell him to contact Shifa directly.


----------

